# Stay Down Inside your Crew Hatch !



## Master Gunner (21 Jun 2014)

Guys. Recently in Wainwright it was very sad to hear of the loss of another Soldier who had passed due to a LAV III Rollover.
I was there that day and saw the vehicle overturned. I know firsthand after being in armoured vehicles as a crewman most of my life how things can quickly change as we train hard with or vehicles cross-country over very difficult terrain. Everywhere Troops in every type of armoured vehicle are riding way too high out of the cupola and I continued to see it until returning from the Training area.
Get your Ass down inside the Hatch !!!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2014)

As a new member you might not be aware that the owner of this site is that soldier's brother. It might be a little soon to be using it as the basis for a safety lecture in order to introduce yourself to the forum.


----------



## Master Gunner (21 Jun 2014)

As a brand new member to the Forum my intent was not to use this tragic accident as a safety lecture, but an overall valid observation of numerous soldiers of armoured vehicle crews from this last large deployment of troops in Wainwright.


----------



## Strike (21 Jun 2014)

Master Gunner said:
			
		

> As a brand new member to the Forum my intent was not to use this tragic accident as a safety lecture, but an overall valid observation of numerous soldiers of armoured vehicle crews from this last large deployment of troops in Wainwright.



Still, best to know your audience before you post anything in an open forum, and I expect I'm not the only one here that's a tad perturbed with your post, well-intentioned or not.


----------



## Old Sweat (22 Jun 2014)

I knew the individual killed in the incident and had just accepted a personal invitation from him to the unit's Spring Ball a few days before he deployed to Wainwright. Tragic as it was, and I still am feeling it, maybe the army can learn a lesson from it about the dangers of having too much of the body out of the turret, especially when crossing difficult terrain.

Whether it was too soon to raise the issue or not and whether the tone was too harsh is moot. However the warning is valid, especially if it might just save another soldier down the road. In this regard, it is worth while emphasizing on the official net. Hopefully somebody will get on the ball and issue a reminder in plain English and French. 

Edit to add: Wonder what the investigation will determine?


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2014)

Given the need to educate vs. the need to be sensitive re:  timing, the general warning's been shared, so no need for further discussion *right now*.

We'll unlock this thread following a bit of a respectful pause.

*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------

